# 
!!!
,  ,  -,      ( 6,  4).    ,   ,   ???
   !

----------


## -7

:Smilie:

----------


## ˸

> 


  :Big Grin:

----------

,     ,

----------


## kuzia

> !!!
> ,  ,  -,      ( 6,  4).    ,   ,   ???
>    !


      (..       ),   ,   ,

----------

,    ...

----------


## kuzia

> ,    ...


  ?       .

----------


## -7

*kuzia*,  ,  . 


> ?       .


    ,       ( ).

----------


## kuzia

> *kuzia*,  ,  . 
>     ,       ( ).


      110%,      -   ,   -   .

----------

> -   ,   -   .


  -       ,        .     -

----------


## Demin

*kuzia*, 


> (..       )


  -           .




> ( ).


    ,    -          .   -    .

----------


## -7

> ,    -





> -    .

----------


## kuzia

:     ?!

----------

-  -         - ,      ?  :Smilie:  
 ,      :Smilie:   , - ,     )  -  -  :Smilie:

----------

,     ,  .    , ,      .

----------


## economist6

.          .

----------

.
     ,    -

----------

-   . (  2- ).
   302- ( .1,7,6)  3    ., ,                   .        ,    , ,  ,       . 
               .

----------


## 94

> -  -         - ,      ?  
>  ,       , - ,     )  -  -

----------


## sema

*94*,      .   ...            .


 855.      
1.      ,       ,   ,                 ( ),     .
2.                    :

----------

,       ,       6  4,

----------

(    )
  (  ) (  . 855 )
  -

----------


## Galilay

,    .  ,         .        :Hmm:

----------


## 1981

,   !!!      -   (      \    1-4).    , -       .     2,   !!

----------


## sema

*1981*, ,   .

----------


## Demin

*1981*,          / 3-4 ,     ?

----------


## freakpower

=)       - ,    2-.

2-.
2.10.      :
... 
)  ;
...

   :
  21            .

----------

, ,      21 ( ),  6  3?

----------


## .

,    .  ,

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> -  -         - ,      ?
>  ,


.    -   (    )

----------


## 2007

> 


  ))))

----------


## Xander

> !!!
> ,  ,  -,      ( 6,  4).    ,   ,   ???
>    !


12,5   .      -   1-4  (, , ...), 5-6 , , 12,5 .  .

            ,       .  :Smilie:

----------


## Demin

*Xander*, 


> -   1-4  (, , ...), 5-6 , , 12,5 .  .


     .
    / !     !

----------


## Xander

> *Xander*    / !     !


      .

,    -,         ,   ,   ,           .

               .   ,   ,         .



 ,

----------


## Demin

*Xander*, 


> ,   ,           .


   .



> .


  , ,   ,   -  .



> ,   ,         .


   .      ,    . , ,    .   ,  .    .   ,       ,     -       .

----------

((
  ,  ,     : ,     -  ..         10   :Frown: 
    ?..

----------


## .

> ,  ,     : ,     -  .


    ?    ?

----------


## freakpower

.
   "  ".
 ,  .

----------

.   -      3. ?

----------

> .   -      3. ?


      -.     .

----------


## .

> .   -      3. ?


  -?

----------

